# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  AsanSam ver 1.6.5 Released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*AsanSam ver 1.6.5 Released AsanGsm tm*  *Asansam ver  1.6.5 Released
-Fix Repair unknown base banad I9100* 
Note 1:
we  add 3 Solution for this problem after you click Repair unknown baseband and  select i9100,procedure start after finishing Solution 1 and phone restart check  imei (with *#06#) if solution work you must see your phone imei if you see that  you can cLick cancel and enjoy your revived phone if not click on continue and  wait until solution 2 finished
do same like after solution 1 (*#06#) work on  phone if you get good answer click cancel if not continue for starting last  solution if it's not work too,believe me fellas check for hardware  fault  *Note 2:*
before starting this procedure make sure about  your phone EFS not curropted or fully damaged if yes before start this procedure  fix efs with our new method read/write efs 
after that you can using this  procedure
[B]
-Add SGH-I897 (Flash) 
-Add SGH-I997 (Flash) 
-Add  SGH-T589 (Flash) 
-Add SGH-T839 (Flash)
-Add SGH-T959 (Flash) 
-Add  SGH-T959v(Flash) 
-Add SPH-D700 (Flash) 
-Add SPH-D720 (Flash)
-Add  SPH-M580 (Flash)
-Add SPH-M920 (Flash)
-Add SCH-I100 (Flash)
-Add  SCH-I400 (Flash)
-Add SCH-I500 (Flash)
-Add SCH-I510 (Flash)
-Add  SCH-I500 (Flash)
-Add C6712 (Flash)
-Add I9100G (Flash) 
-Add  Special Read & Write EFS (First in world) 
Samsung Google Nexus S  
Samsung Google Nexus S I9023 
Samsung I5800 Galaxy 3 
Samsung Galaxy  Ace S5830 
Samsung Galaxy Mini S5570 
Samsung I5500 Galaxy 5 
Samsung  Galaxy 551 I5510 
Samsung Galaxy Gio S5660 
Samsung Galaxy Fit S5670  
Samsung Galaxy Pop i559 
Samsung Galaxy Pro B7510 
Samsung I5700  Galaxy Spica
Samsung I7500 Galaxy
Samsung I9100G Galaxy S II
Samsung  I8520 Galaxy Beam
Samsung I9010 Galaxy S Giorgio ******
Samsung I9100  Galaxy S II
Samsung P1000 Galaxy Tab
Samsung P1010 Galaxy Tab  Wi-Fi
Samsung P7100 Galaxy Tab 10.1v
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9  P7300
Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 P7310
Samsung P6200 Galaxy Tab 7.0  Plus
Samsung Galaxy Tab GT-P6210 7.0 Plus
Samsung P7500 Galaxy Tab 10.1  3G
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1   *Important Note:*  *-Activator Rev1.1.0
Activate dongle procedure improved 
some  minor bug fixed
that annoying ping server removed
from now for activating  dongle you must use activator rev 1.1.0*     *PLEASE ALWAYS USE LAST VERSION FROM NEXT VERSION ALL PREVIOUS  VERSIONS WAS DISABLED
WE STRATED THAT FROM THIS VERSION DONGLES WITH S/N :  0000000255 AND ABOVE DONT RUN PREVIOUS VERSIONS*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

